

The Five best things coming in Ubuntu 12.10 Linux - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/the-five-best-things-coming-in-ubuntu-12-10-linux-7000003927/

======
scorpioxy
There's nothing I'm looking forward to in 12.10 other than running the latest
version.

There was once a time when I used to count the days to the latest and
greatest. These days, I have more important things to do. Once Unity was
stable enough for my day-to-day use, minus some feature I don't realize I
need, the current development is faced with a meh.

